# افحص جهازك بدون برنامج



## noraa (1 يوليو 2007)

سورى يا  جماعة مرة  كمان  افحص جهازك  من  الفيروسات من  غيلا  برنامج انتى فيرس
كيف تكشف الفيروس في جهازك وبدون برامج 



الطريقة سهلة جداً إذا اتبعنا الخطوات جيداً 



1- اذهب إلي statrt و اختار run واكتب command 


2- اكتب ..cd واضغط enter ثم اكتب ..cd واضغط enter 


3- اكتب cd windows واضغط انتر ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط انتر


4- اكتب setup


اذا جائت رسالة يقول فيها ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها)
فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيوسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة فجهازك به فيروسات



الفكرة : ان ملف ال setup الموجود داخل الsystem32 يكون مغلق عندما يكون جهازك 
يه فيروس ويكون مفتوح عندما يكون جهازك غير مصاب


لأن معظم الفيروسات تغلق جميع امتدادت system.exe



ملاحظة انا جربت الطريقة علي ويندوز xp فقط ولا اعلم اما كانت شغالة علي الويندوزات الأخري ام لا
منقول  عن منتدى wayak.110mb.com


----------



## manshi55 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افحص جهازك بدون برنامج*

*ألف شكر ليكى يا أخت نورا*


----------



## merola (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افحص جهازك بدون برنامج*

ميرسى على موضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

